# Uber Eats makes the News . . .again . . .



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And then . . .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

lol  

I don't feel sorry for people who let these companies exploit them. THEY are the reason for the low ball offers, in the first place. They're probably trying to hit some stupid bonus, or something.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 599364


Probably a fake video. It's Tik Tok, so everyone is trying to be entertaining.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

View attachment 599469


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

boo hoo! : P


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> lol
> 
> I don't feel sorry for people who let these companies exploit them. THEY are the reason for the low ball offers, in the first place. They're probably trying to hit some stupid bonus, or something.


Uber lowballs virtually EVERY offer. It's the TIPS that make or break the offers now.

At least 2/3 of Eats driver pay is from tips due to Uber's massive pay cuts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Uber lowballs virtually EVERY offer. It's the TIPS that make or break the offers now.
> 
> At least 2/3 of Eats driver pay is from tips due to Uber's massive pay cuts.


In Delivery & passenger Driving TIPS ARE EVERYTHING !

TOO BAD UBER SLOGAN WAS : " NO NEED TO TIP" !


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Did the guy say what the original offer was for including estimated tip? Did he say how many minutes and miles UE estimated for the delivery?

I imagine he’s getting paid for how many times his video is watched. I don’t do Tik Tok.

I have no sympathy whatsoever.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

I am 45 and officially an old fart because I can't for the life of me understand why anyone uses social media. What a whiner. I'm glad there are terrible deliveries like this because quitters will do a few of these and stop driving leaving more money for us. I pity no-one who accepts a $3 ping.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Helpmehome said:


> I am 45 and officially an old fart because I can't for the life of me understand why anyone uses social media. What a whiner. I'm glad there are terrible deliveries like this because quitters will do a few of these and stop driving leaving more money for us. I pity no-one who accepts a $3 ping.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Helpmehome said:


> I am 45 and officially an old fart because I can't for the life of me understand why anyone uses social media. What a whiner.


JFC. This is a form of social media. You are participating in it freely and voluntarily. 

I agree, though — the guy is a whiner. And very clever, because he probably got quite a bit of money off embarrassing himself on Tik Tok. 

And the big wheel keeps on turning.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

HonoluluHoku said:


> JFC. *This is a form of social media*. You are participating in it freely and voluntarily.


I refuse to believe that. I consider forums to be a different category than twitter or Facebook. I've learned to play poker, discovered incredible motorcycle roads, learned a bunch of great music I never knew about from Forums. From social media I learned that a guy at a bagel for breakfast and some people REALLY want me to be afraid. I don't live in fear and I don't need to post a pic of my meals. YMMV.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

delete


----------

